# issues setting up VPN server, GRE error



## RHochstenbach (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm trying to setup a VPN server on my FreeBSD 8 system. I've tried Poptop (pptpd), but when connecting it comes up with the error message

```
pptpd[1140]: GRE: read(fd=7, buffer=8058a00,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = 0 error = No error.
pptpd[1140[ CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(7,6)
```
I've come across some posts which state that this is a data stream error. How can I fix this?

My router which connects to the Internet, and provides DNS and DHCP has the IP address 192.168.2.1. My BSD box has the static address 192.168.2.50. I'm planning on using 192.168.2.51-59 for connected VPN clients.

I only need to connect Linux, BSD, Mac OS X systems and iPhones to this network, so I don't need any Windows support.

Can someone please help me out? I'm not really good at this, so please explain it in easy understandable steps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ferensick (Feb 19, 2011)

*re: VPN server*

I'm having the same issue. Any luck with resolving it?


----------

